# Dell D600 ram help



## marasamune (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 512mb of ram installed right now and i want to upgrade to 1g. I need help to choose which ram speed to choose. I currently i have pc2300 installed, and when i look at ram to buy it says i should get pc2100 and others say pc2700. I need to know which one should i choose.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What's the difference in price? The way it works with RAM is that if you have two sticks, one faster than the other, both will operate at the speed of the slower module. 

If the price difference was considerable, like 15 bucks or so, I would just get the cheaper of the two. 2100 and 2300 are both relatively slow by modern standards, so I think the jump from 512 to 1gb of memory is probably worth the small cost in RAM speed if you choose the cheaper module.

One thing to check on before you jump on the new module is whether the 512 you currently have is one stick or two. It's probably 1, but I would make sure since the D800 is kind of old and I thought those came with 256.


----------



## marasamune (Nov 24, 2007)

i have 2x 256mb in right now. I am planning to replace both of them.

edit: the pc2700 is about $77 and the pc2100 is about $71


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, I'm surprised that they'd be that pricey. Where are they coming from?


----------



## marasamune (Nov 24, 2007)

well those prices are for 2x 512mb. the 2100 is from newegg.com the manufacture is corsair. the 2700 is from crucial website. if there is a place where i can get them cheaper please do tell. I got these from links that were stickied on the forums.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I would check on eBay, if you're comfortable buying that way. Memory this old should really should be going for ~45 for 2x512, not 70.


----------



## marasamune (Nov 24, 2007)

ok if i use ebay what should i look for.

like what speed (pc2100,pc2300,pc2700), mhz, pins, and other things like that.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Here's a search I did for laptop 512mb modules: http://computers.listings.ebay.com/...QQfromZR4QQsacatZ80201QQsocmdZListingItemList I think you want the 200-pin SODIMM's, but I'm not sure so you might want to check. You'll see that most of the sticks are not more than 20 apiece, and most are pc2700 or faster. Name brands are a bit more expensive, but even with those you'll save at least 10 or 20 dollars over the regular retail.


----------



## marasamune (Nov 24, 2007)

would it be better to go pc2700 or pc2100


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It really depends on what your machine can support. If it doesn't support more than pc2100, then there's really no point in buying 2700, but if the cost is the same, it couldn't hurt.


----------

